# Army worms in Burmuda



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

What does everybody use to spray for army worms and at what rate? I am about two weeks away from cutting and noiticed today that the army worms are starting to show up not bad but just wondering what I should do and what works best for everybody. Thanks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You can use about any pyrethroid, whatever your co-op stocks will work.....I've used em all I think.
Right now I'm buying Silencer about as cheap as any, 3oz if they are small and 5-6 if they are heavily infested. Sounds like you got em at the right time.....good luck, I just came in from spraying them


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I never used it to spray for armg worms in pasture, but i use lambda pyrethoid (silencer) on my pecans. It has no grazing restrictions. Its cheap and works good. On pecans it comes out to like $2.30 an acre for the chemical. I think that is at like 8oz an acre. Its about as cheap as you can go and it works.

Silencer makes my eyes itch so use ur ppe.

Damn devildawg that is 2 time you beat me to the punch and we pretty much say same thing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, but....you made the all important safety directive that I failed to mention.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yea I am not real excited and don’t really want to spray pesticide but given the amount of acres I have and time frame it is needed I may just haft to spray it myself if they get any worse.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

i have to spray midway through every cut after the 2nd cut or else i make absolutely nothing. i use lambda (same as karate/silencer) at 3.5oz/ac primarily for the stem maggots but gets the worms too. consumable cost is about $2 an acre: chemical cost is about $1.5 and fuel is less than 50 cents.

when you find worms dont wait, in a matter of 2-3 days you can loose a whole cut....my experience in my location.

last year a neighbor friend thats not a farmer told me about her drive to work, apparently thousands of armyworms were crossing the road. the field they were leaving was bare. lots of them got squished.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I uae Baythroid and Intrepid. Intrepid gives some residual.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Intrepid


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate to mention it but, conditions here are setting up for an attack. No measurable rainfall since 8/3. Very dry!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Been spraying all day again.....silencer plus dimillin


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Been spraying all day again.....silencer plus dimillin


just baled 4th cut on the 18th. gonna have to spray already, so that makes 2 of us today. i feel certain they are widespread in the southeast now


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks guys got it sprayed so should be good to go for a little while I guess.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I sprayed Saturday. Very small army worms and a lot of Stem Maggot Flies.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Stem maggot Flies are the almost invisible killer. Sweep net is a must and a very good tool to detect them.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Henry,

I sure am glad that you volunteered to be the quarantine site for the stem maggots around here. Sure does allow me to rest easier.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> I sprayed Saturday. Very small army worms and a lot of Stem Maggot Flies.


Stem maggots are something new to us around here the first confirmed case was in 2013 but I try and look for them just Incase but really don't know what I am looking for do to never seen any other than on google image and what little I have read about them on here and the net.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Yes, they are small, relatively new, and a pain. The evidence they leave behind is the easier thing to spot, the top of the bermuda plant will look like it is frost-bitten. Kind of silver/whitish in color, and dried up. The maggot, or worm, is burrowing into the top joint of the plant and feeding there. Keeps any new growth from occurring. So, it is a sneaky killer, the field won't look awful, it just kind of stops growing.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah Reede, I have built THE WALL and I am keeping them hostage. They are a nuisance but with the proper pesticide regiment they can be controlled. I was very aggressive on the third cutting and did pretty good. The fourth cutting will be the same it appears.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya if stem borer is active it will decimate a field purty quickly......might as well cut it cause ain't nothing happening good for ya after that. Hay still seems to turn out ok, just usually short as they seem to attack (at night you can hear a faint bugle call  ) at about two weeks of regrowth......PITA


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

the last few years, stem maggots have tore me up. they would get in about 1.5 - 2 weeks after a cut, which left me with nothing but wasted diesel, then repeat. this year i've owned them, thanks to lambda and a good plan from the fertilizer guy. for the cost of 2 bales per cut, i havent had a single dead stem.

sprayed friday and saturday, worms were tiny, but not anymore.

hey dawg, dont kill the white birds. they are the very best indicators of worms. if you see more than 5 in your field you can bet your bottom dollar they are on the armyworms. they always show up on cut and bale days but thats different.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha, maybe up there, used to be a purty reliable indicator here but I think them damn birds have done went and got on some sort of social program, got a WIC card perhaps.....they usually only show up here now when it's real good pickin's'.....field is trashed by then. I noticed they started gettin lazy about 7 years ago, I'm blamin it on Obama


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Crows are the tell-tale here for army worms. But as you say dog, when you see the crows, it's just about too late. I cringe when I walk outside and hear crows.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Ha, maybe up there, used to be a purty reliable indicator here but I think them damn birds have done went and got on some sort of social program, got a WIC card perhaps.....they usually only show up here now when it's real good pickin's'.....field is trashed by then. I noticed they started gettin lazy about 7 years ago, I'm blamin it on Obama


well dont send your lazy ones an hour north. mine are still good. now crows, i like to kill all those i can. they are gangsters that pick on every other bird and make a giant mess in a field when they have "riots"


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Ha, maybe up there, used to be a purty reliable indicator here but I think them damn birds have done went and got on some sort of social program, got a WIC card perhaps.....they usually only show up here now when it's real good pickin's'.....field is trashed by then. I noticed they started gettin lazy about 7 years ago, I'm blamin it on Obama


...and Obama claims he inherited it from Bush.


----------

